# The Crypto Wars



## CQB (Nov 11, 2017)

A podcast on the state of play in Australia. I believe there are similar debates elsewhere. 

The Crypto Wars: Update from the Australian Front | Episode 82 | Covert Contact: The Blogs of War Podcast


----------

